# Looking for Gamers in Yucaipa/Redlands Area!



## DerianCypher (Jun 30, 2005)

[edit] we're all full up at this point, but thanks for the interest! [/edit]

Hey all,
my group and I have decided to try and find a few new people to join our group. We started gaming over 5 years ago and we've slowly been dwindled from 7 down to 3 people. We're trying to find one or two more people to join us for our weeklyish game.

We are sort of picky and we're trying to find someone who gels well with the rest of us. Preferably in the 20ish age range. We game about every week or every other week. Our game day fluctuates a little as my schedule changes from week to week, but our games are generally evening games on weekdays.

Basically we're looking to run a one shot or two with anyone interested to see if the group works well together or not, then continue with our homebrew campaign. 

We game in the redlands/yucaipa/san bernardino area of Southern California.

Anyone interested just email me at DerianCypher@yahoo.com

DC


----------

